# Potential Terrorist Attack in Toronto



## RackMaster (Apr 23, 2018)

Well this will test Trudeau and his open borders bullshit. 

Witness: Van struck 'every single thing' on Toronto sidewalk


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 23, 2018)

9 dead and 16 injured.  The driver got out, claiming to have a gun in his pocket and pointed an object (cellphone) at the cops and yelled "shoot me".  Looks like using terrorist tactics for suicide by cop.  

9 dead, 16 injured after van strikes pedestrians in Toronto, sources say suspect is Alek Minassian


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 23, 2018)

Rest in Peace to the victims.

yep, right out of the Inspire and Ramiyah magazines...similar to the NY attack with the U-Haul truck.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 23, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Rest in Peace to the victims.
> 
> yep, right out of the Inspire and Ramiyah magazines...similar to the NY attack with the U-Haul truck.



There was a similar attack in Edmonton last year as well. 

He was known to law enforcement and researched the Isla Vista killings. 

Alek Minassian: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com


----------

